# Final year project



## digitizen (Jan 2, 2008)

People i have to do a final year project for my engineering which i have decided to do my self . what do you guys recommend . can you people please recommend some topics ?  and some site which will help me .


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all what branch of engineering do you belong to?
Then, what are you interests?


----------



## digitizen (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in IT and i would like to do something about networking or wifi . anything on the system side would be good .


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2008)

digitizen said:


> I am in IT and i would like to do something about networking or wifi . anything on the system side would be good .


web based network visualizer could be one good project.
Covers almost every aspect.


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 25, 2008)

Check this links for the projects that I have developed in my college.
*programmerworld.net/personal/projects.htm


----------

